# M A R E is a 4 Letter Word......



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe Dunny is thinking a little hanky panky isn't worth + or - 6 months of having a foal attached to her teats. LOL


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Laela always seems to wait until May for her first apparent heat cycle. She's been flirting with the geldings over the fence this month. I don't know about Star. I've had her for going on four years now and not once have I actually seen her going into heat. If I ever wanted to breed her (which I won't ever) she'd be a tough one. It doesn't surprise me though, she is always so serious. Laela on the other hand is a floozy and a party girl. lol

Good luck with Dunny, she's just waiting for her turn.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well Boo caught, Dolly didn't. So here we go again...........


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yay for Boo and Booooo for Dolly


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hope you get those other two caught before too long. Can't wait for pics! You have such beautiful horses.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Dang mares anyways, geldings are so much easier to breed, LOLOL.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Yes, but not quite as productive!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, it appears Dolly was hiding something last week, today she's in foal. I took her in to find out what was going on because she should have shown some heat starting last Friday or during the weekend. Last night I teased her and she was flat out......"NO and don't ask me again". So, since Pep was going in for a preg check and Boo for a heartbeat check, we tossed Dolly on the trailer too. They said, "She's pregnant." Now, we're thinking she may have held on to her follicle but .....8 days worth? We'll check her again next week to be sure the fetus is developing properly. 

Peppy is in foal and will go back next week for a heart beat check. 

Boo has a heart beat and her little one is developing nicely. 

SO! 3 out of 4 are confirmed in foal and Dunny still hasn't shown heat. 

Boo due 04/17/18 (340 days)
Pep due 04/27/18 (340 days)
Dolly due 04/20/18 (340 days)

Now here's the 64 Million Dollar question, do I take Boo in with Pep and Doll Face next week and do a fetal sex check? And what about when the other 2 are able to be checked? Should I peek or no?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm team green. I like surprises.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Me too - Team Green - always afraid to mess with the fetus in case it aborts.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I lean toward Team Green myself. I always feel like I opened Christmas early if I check.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Post pictures!  Sorry the ladies have been a bit moody but yay about the pregnancies!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Dunny, the lone hold out








Honey Boo Boo and newborn Ducati








And little Miss Peppi


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AAAAAAANNNNNND Miss Dollface


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Honey Boo Boo, Doll Face and Peppi are all confirmed in foal with heart beats! WOOOOT! Next checks at 60 days for fetal sexing. I've agreed to haul them in to let the students do the checks as long as they promise not to tell me what the results are. They need the practice but I don't want to know. LOL!


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

Updates?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Maistjarna said:


> Updates?


Honey Boo Boo and Dolly are both still in foal. Unfortunately, Peppi coliced and twisted and we put her down. Dunny has been sold.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

So sorry about Peppi @Dreamcatcher Arabians.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> So sorry about Peppi @Dreamcatcher Arabians.


Thank you. I miss her.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Boo due 04/17/18 (340 days)
> Pep due 04/27/18 (340 days)
> Dolly due 04/20/18 (340 days)
> Now here's the 64 Million Dollar question, do I take Boo in with Pep and Doll Face next week and do a fetal sex check? And what about when the other 2 are able to be checked? Should I peek or no?



Fetal sex check??? Boy, oh, boy. It's been a loooong time since I've had a mare bred.
I vote for no peeking! And it looks like a busy April ahead.


----------

